# You know its bad when there are logs from a prune job.



## treemandan (May 26, 2011)

Perhaps I have said to much and leave it be but after some consideration to what the client wanted, what the tree needed and what what the future holds I sunk my 44 into this beatiful black cherry. Why on earth would I want to I don't know.










It would have only needed work in the tips and a lot of cables if not for the house.. I still will put some in, I use Nerex.


----------



## treemandan (May 26, 2011)

I guess I do get paid by the pound.


----------



## treemandan (May 26, 2011)

The dude you see in the pic is my helpers father. On the way to the job I told Dale, my helper, about the pick-up load of firewood coming outta this tree. He asked for it and I said sure, next thing he is on the phone making arangments with his father to come pick it up. It got worse, it usually does but good communication served its purpose and that specific type of tomfoolery shouldn't happen again.

I was in the tree when Dale's father showed up, he had brought Dale's 4 year old daughter. Ya know, I have been really working hard with Dale, he is a novice that nee, ded a job and YES! Whatever I tell him gets done contrary to what I said. I won't go into that right now but there is something very big behind that, I am sure you know.


I saw the girl from my peripherals getting out the truck, The Dan's voice boomed from above, a far heard command to those on the ground, " THAT KID STAYS IN THE TRUCK!" 

And it was so. Beautiful girl to, my daughter can't wait to meet her but I have been keeping Dale busy lately. He is doing well and so I am. It takes a lot of time, right now I am teaching him what the words coming out of my mouth mean. He is still very new to the game though willing to work and is responsible.


The rest went well, the old man used my 26 to slice up the wood and got outta there. There are no hard feelings either way, but women and children are never on my list of things to bring to the jobsite.


----------



## treemandan (May 26, 2011)

*But this is*

On my list of things to bring to the jobsite









Its called Eyesore No More.


----------



## treemandan (May 26, 2011)

"I don't strip the bark from every tree I prune but when I do I use EYE SORE NO MORE"

The Dan circa today


----------



## treemandan (May 26, 2011)

This was another black cherry I had worked on. I had been trying to convice the client to leave the big low limb and TD the poplar but I let him talk me into hacking that one off too.

It was low and stretched out far, he really wanted it gone so it went.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 27, 2011)

Maybe my eyes are bad, but (lion-tailed)
Jeff


----------



## Grace Tree (May 27, 2011)

treemandan said:


> "I don't strip the bark from every tree I prune but when I do I use EYE SORE NO MORE"
> 
> The Dan circa today
> 
> ...


----------



## treemandan (May 27, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe my eyes are bad, but (lion-tailed)
> Jeff


 
Close to it but not exactly, there is smaller growth below, droopers, I clipped them back a little to grow in and I also left some low and inside. I did get to the tips of every lead and knock out one of the bigger branches leaving many behind it. The upper canopy has been worked, its just been worked with a 20.

The big limb we took of was rubbing and in doing so left the one side with a big hole so I evened it out, I stopped before it was perfectly even.
















I knew I was taking a lot out, the house needed good clearance, in some places over the house I cut the limbs back instead of removal.


A good ammount of dead was in there and the client wanted the low limbs off


----------



## treemandan (May 27, 2011)

But yes, I gapped the crap outta that one. A lot of those white eyes are from dead which can make tree look thick. I took two steps into the tree and had a pile of dead branches on the ground. The tree was never touched. I did some heavy cutting in the tips though. Check out that upper canopy.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 6, 2011)

They do looked a bit gapped ,but they will be a whole lot better than if they were topped.

Give them good advice .In the end it's their tree and their decision IMHO. Dont sweat it.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 8, 2011)

treemandan said:


> The dude you see in the pic is *my* helpers father. On the way to the job I told Dale, *my* helper, about the pick-up load of firewood coming outta this tree. He asked for it and I said sure, next thing he is on the phone making arangments with his father to come pick it up. It got worse, it usually does but good communication served its purpose and that specific type of tomfoolery shouldn't happen again.
> 
> I was in the tree when Dale's father showed up, he had brought Dale's 4 year old daughter. Ya know, I have been really working hard with Dale, he is a novice that nee, ded a job and YES! Whatever I tell him gets done contrary to what I said. I won't go into that right now but there is something very big behind that, I am sure you know.
> 
> ...


aren't you the guy that jumped me last year for referring to someone that worked for me as "my" climber........


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> aren't you the guy that jumped me last year for referring to someone that worked for me as "my" climber........


 
opcorn:


----------



## flushcut (Jun 8, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> aren't you the guy that jumped me last year for referring to someone that worked for me as "my" climber........


 
Wonk wonk wahhhhh.........


----------



## treemandan (Jun 8, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> aren't you the guy that jumped me last year for referring to someone that worked for me as "my" climber........


 
Yes, and we cleared that up back then I thought. It was more in the context of a person who couldn't climb saying that. See, I can climb... and I can help... so i can say anything I want.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Yes, and we cleared that up back then I thought. It was more in the context of a person who couldn't climb saying that. See, I can climb... and I can help... so i can say anything I want.


 
OMG! :msp_scared: Do tell!!:msp_w00t: 
Oh yeah, your right, I remember that thread,
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jun 8, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> OMG! :msp_scared: Do tell!!:msp_w00t:
> Oh yeah, your right, I remember that thread,
> Jeff


 
Would you just calm down, its only Wed night bro.

But really, I keep running into guys bragging about how much " my climber " makes them and they can't/won't do it themselves. The one guy I met was talking to me as though I cared about it, I was just standing there listening and getting mad.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Would you just calm down, its only Wed night bro.


 
So now you are a weather man?
Everyday is Monday!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jun 8, 2011)

I guess the worst is when they say " my Ecuadorian climber"


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I guess the worst is when they say " my Ecuadorian climber"


 
Dang man! What is your problem??
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jun 8, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang man! What is your problem??
> Jeff


 
I thought I just told you my problem. You deaf or something? What's your problem?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

What-ever, dude.
Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 8, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Yes, and we cleared that up back then I thought. It was more in the context of a person who couldn't climb saying that. See, I can climb... and I can help... so i can say anything I want.


who said I couldn't or wouldn't climb, I climbed one the other day and even helped chip the brush and rake....


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 9, 2011)

That lac balsam stuff is definitely one of those things worthy of a place in the chip truck glove box. 

Not to derail (but sinse it is a dan thread), but how you making out with the torn meniscus surgery dano? My mom just got diagnosed with the same thing. She's gonna be going under the knife herself pretty soon.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> who said I couldn't or wouldn't climb, I climbed one the other day and even helped chip the brush and rake....


 
Wow your a jackoff of all trades lol ....


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 9, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow your a *jackoff* of all trades lol ....


 yeah, that's what someone before your time should have done.....lol....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> yeah, that's what someone before your time should have done.....lol....


 
They did I WAS a twin I think


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I sunk my 44 into this beatiful black cherry.



Black Cherry?? Not 100% sure on that.....

Old Yellow Birch?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 11, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> who said I couldn't or wouldn't climb, I climbed one the other day and even helped chip the brush and rake....


 
I don't know. Who? Wasn't me.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 11, 2011)

Groundhog said:


> Black Cherry?? Not 100% sure on that.....
> 
> Old Yellow Birch?


 
Pretty sure.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> That lac balsam stuff is definitely one of those things worthy of a place in the chip truck glove box.
> 
> Not to derail (but sinse it is a dan thread), but how you making out with the torn meniscus surgery dano? My mom just got diagnosed with the same thing. She's gonna be going under the knife herself pretty soon.


 
I am getting along OK. Still some tenderness, numbness and soreness but not as bad as before.


----------

